# Links > Tutorials >  Mikrotik

## ngia

Mikrotik, το λειτουργικάκι και τις περισσότερες συμπάθειες και αντιπάθειες στο awmn.

Έπαιξε - παίζει ρόλο στην ανάπτυξη μας, οπότε τιμής ένεκεν μερικές διαφανειούλες - οδηγίες με τις βασικότερες λειτουργίες του. 

http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/MT/ internet
http://www.ngia.awmn/content/Tutorials/MT/ wireless

----
Edited by Vigor:
Πρόσθεσα το link για πρόσβαση του MT tutorial απ'το internet

----------


## akis-man

Πολύ καλό.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Μπράβο σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koem

Εύγε! Πολύ καλό!

Απορίες:

1. Μπορώ να βάλω Mikrotik σε οποιοδήποτε μηχάνημα;
2. επειδή οι γιατροί είναι μωροί, θέλω έναν οδηγό κουπεπέ-πάρε-το-παιδί-από-το-χέρι-και-στις-κούνιες για το πως περνάω το λειτουργικό στην CF...

----------


## machine22

ngia ++
Πολύ καλό

----------


## dti

> 2. επειδή οι γιατροί είναι μωροί, θέλω έναν οδηγό κουπεπέ-πάρε-το-παιδί-από-το-χέρι-και-στις-κούνιες για το πως περνάω το λειτουργικό στην CF...





> Use PhysDiskWrite utility for Windows or dd program for UNIX/Linux to write the given disk image on a CompactFlash.
> 
> Only use for new installations of RouterOS. Do not use for upgrading or re-installing RouterOS. RouterOS 'install image' will not keep previous install keys. For upgrading or reinstalling use CD install, Floppy Install or Netinstall.
> 
> Warning: These commands are potentially dangerous as they allow you to overwrite your system disk unintentionally, so please double-check the destination disk. In no event shall MikroTik be liable for any damages caused by improper use of low-level disk write utilities or the given disk images.
> 
> Note: The PhysDiskWrite utility is written by Manuel Kasper as part of his m0n0wall project (http://www.m0n0.ch/wall/). It is not required that you use this utility to write CompactFlash (but it is the only one that was tested by us), so you can use any other that can write on a medium raw image of a disk (like 'dd' utility for UNIX/Linux does)


 
Επίσης, υπάρχει πλέον το MikroTik Netinstall το οποίο εγώ το χρησιμοποίησα σε συνδυασμό με έναν adapter CF to PCMCIA στον οποίο τοποθέτησα την cf που ήθελα να φορτώσω με το mikrotik. 




> *MikroTik Netinstall*
> Windows program that allows you to install RouterOS to "PC router" over a LAN with one floppy boot disk.
> 
> Netinstall: Have all the RouterOS packages downloaded and run the application on your Windows PC. You have two options to transfer the selected packages to the target ATA/IDE drive or Flash module:
> 
> * Boot the router from a floppy disk you can create from the Netinstall application, or use PXE or EtherBoot option available for some network interface cards. Note that you must connect the router to the same MAC network as the PC you run Netinstall on (i.e. there should be no routers between the PC with Netinstall application run and the target PC to install RouterOS to)
> * Connect the target ATA/IDE hard drive or Flash module directly to the Windows-based PC you run Netinstall application on. If the Windows has detected the drive correctly, you can use Netinstall to install RouterOS on it.

----------


## koki

> Εύγε! Πολύ καλό!
> 
> Απορίες:
> 
> 1. Μπορώ να βάλω Mikrotik σε οποιοδήποτε μηχάνημα;
> 2. επειδή οι γιατροί είναι μωροί, θέλω έναν οδηγό κουπεπέ-πάρε-το-παιδί-από-το-χέρι-και-στις-κούνιες για το πως περνάω το λειτουργικό στην CF...


Προσθετικά σε αυτά που σου είπε ο dti.

Mε IDE adaptor, το βάζεις στο desktopi σου, με το λειτουργικό που αγαπάς, το βλέπει σαν άλλο ένα "σκληρό" και ή με το physαπαυτάκι (δες το Link) ή με το dd όπου βάζεις if=/path/to/.img/file of=/dev/bla όπου bla το hde, sda whatevah. 

Με pcmcia adaptor, κάνεις αντίστοιχα πράγματα στο laptop σου. Συνήθως αυτά είναι plug n play (δηλ. τα βλέπουν αμέσως) σε όλα τα OS. Εμένα το είδε άμεσα αβάδιστα αατο και το Mac OS X και το Ubuntu. 

Τώρα με pci2pcmcia2cf και λοιπά κτηνοβατικά δεν ασχολούμαι. 

Α Επίσης στην ide περίπτωση πιθανώς να μπορέσεις να το κάνεις και με το cdrom, δηλ να boot-άρει από το installation cd, να δει τον "δίσκο" (βγάλε και όλους τους άλλους από το ide εκείνη τη στιγμή μην κάνεις καμιά μαβλακία, γιατί δεν έχει και κάνα φοβερό GUI να επιλέξεις ποιον κλπ κλπ) και να το κάνει install εκεί. 

Απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## MAuVE

_Tools Torch

.... και δίνουμε κριτήρια για το είδος της κίνησης που μας ενδιαφέρει_

Μπορεί να μας ξεσκαρτάρει τα κρυπτογραφημένα πακέτα ;

----------


## acoul

> Mikrotik, το λειτουργικάκι και τις περισσότερες συμπάθειες και αντιπάθειες στο awmn.
> 
> Έπαιξε - παίζει ρόλο στην ανάπτυξη μας, οπότε τιμής ένεκεν μερικές διαφανειούλες - οδηγίες με τις βασικότερες λειτουργίες του. 
> http://www.ngia.awmn/content/Tutorials/MT/


Μπράβο !! Μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι  ::  Το καλό παράδειγμα το έχεις δώσει αμέτρητες φορές.

----------


## gadgetakias

Μικρή παρατήρηση.

Ο νέος που θα μπει εδώ μέσα και θα αναζητήσει tutorial το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην είναι συνδεδεμένος ήδη στο AWMN. Αρα Νικήτα, δώσε και link που θα είναι προσβάσιμο και μέσω internet.

Κατά τα άλλα, πολύ καλή προσπάθεια (και η παρατήρηση του γιατρού αρκετά χρήσιμη. Θυμηθείτε, απευθύνεστε σε αρχάριους!).

----------


## koem

> Μικρή παρατήρηση.
> 
> Ο νέος που θα μπει εδώ μέσα και θα αναζητήσει tutorial το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην είναι συνδεδεμένος ήδη στο AWMN. Αρα Νικήτα, δώσε και link που θα είναι προσβάσιμο και μέσω internet.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, πολύ καλή προσπάθεια (και η παρατήρηση του γιατρού αρκετά χρήσιμη. Θυμηθείτε, απευθύνεστε σε αρχάριους!).


Έχεις απο δαύτα εσύ τίποτα;

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μπράβο Νικήτα, Πολύ καλό.
Μια παρατήρηση. Σε δοκιμή που έκανα με την ισχύ στο 23 και μετά το ξετσεκάρισα (Default),
διαπίστωσα από τους απέναντι routers με MikroTik, ότι με λάμβαναν καλύτερα με το Default.

----------


## jz

Πολυ καλο. BRAVO  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φορά!

----------


## Cha0s

> Μπράβο Νικήτα, Πολύ καλό.
> Μια παρατήρηση. Σε δοκιμή που έκανα με την ισχύ στο 23 και μετά το ξετσεκάρισα (Default),
> διαπίστωσα από τους απέναντι routers με MikroTik, ότι με λάμβαναν καλύτερα με το Default.


Επιβεβαιώνω  ::  



Πολύ καλή δουλειά για άλλη μια φορά Νικήτα!
Μπράβο!

Πήρε το μάτι μου κάτι ορθογραφικά (και κάτι misspellings) αλλά όλα οκ!  ::

----------


## ngia

> Μικρή παρατήρηση.
> 
> Ο νέος που θα μπει εδώ μέσα και θα αναζητήσει tutorial το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην είναι συνδεδεμένος ήδη στο AWMN. Αρα Νικήτα, δώσε και link που θα είναι προσβάσιμο και μέσω internet.


Δεν έδωσα την Inet (παρότι υπήρχε και εκεί) με το σκεπτικό ότι ο ενδιαφερόμενος έχει άλλα να διαβάσει πρώτα.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, επειδή σίγουρα ανοίγοντας την κάνουλα της πληροφορίας, περισσότερο νερό τρέχει και στο δικό μας αυλάκι:

http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/MT/
http://www.ngia.awmn/content/Tutorials/MT/

(και 'γω αν ξεκίναγα τώρα θα προτιμούσα να πάω κατευθείαν εδώ και όχι περνώντας από τα μεταβατικά κοστοβόρα και χρονοβόρα στάδια)

----------


## zabounis

*Ερώτηση προς τον ngia:*

Νικήτα μέσα στο tutorial σου αναφέρεις πως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τραβήξεις με ftp to backup αρχείο που φτιάχνεις με τα settings του Mikrotik.
Το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη. Θέλει κάποιο άλλο port?
Δοκίμασα 21, 8080, 8081...αλλά τίποτα? 
Αν μπορείς πες πως το κάνεις.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ysam

1> IP->Services-> Enable το ftp

2> Files-> Πατάς το backup κουμπάκι (αυτό σου φτιάχνει ένα αρχείο backup το οποιό το βλέπεις όταν το πατήσεις το backup.

3> Κάνεις ftp κανονικά στο MT σου και τραβάς αυτό το αρχείο. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## zabounis

ευχαριστώ ysam  ::

----------


## papagalos

Μια πρόταση,
Γιατί δεν φτιάχνεται και ένα tutorial για το ΜΤ που θα μιλάει και θα εξηγεί σε όλους πώς να λειτουργήσεις το ΜΤ σαν AP; Από το την αρχή μέχρι και τις τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις για routes… ακόμα και bb-link.

Και μην πείτε να καθίσει να διαβάσει όποιος θέλει να κάνει Ap γιατί κάπου θα κολισει και τότε σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί την βοήθεια μας… και γιατί να μην έχουμε τις απαντήσεις έτοιμες???

Ngia μπράβο και από μένα για την πολύ καλή δουλειά,

----------


## ngia

2o κεφάλαιο με στοιχεία από 
dns, dhcp, pptp, firewall, snat, dnat

----------


## schatzin

Well Done  ::  Αν το είχες δημοσιεύσει κανά μήνα νωρίτερα θα με είχες γλυτώσει από μεγάλο ξενύχτι  ::

----------


## Vigor

Να συμπεριληφθεί στην Agenda του επερχόμενου MikroTik tutorial στην Έδρα του Συλλόγου.

Μπράβο Νικήτα!

*Undisclosed material...*

----------


## NetTraptor

Όμορφα….ωραίο Νικήτα…

@ schatzin
Δεν ήξερες δεν ρώταγες??...  ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Αν μπορείς πες πως το κάνεις.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Αν έχει ξαναναφερθει μη βαρέσετε...  ::   ::  
Πάντως απο winbox δουλεύει και με drag and drop...

Γεια σου ρε Bill Gates  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## schatzin

> Όμορφα….ωραίο Νικήτα…
> 
> @ schatzin
> Δεν ήξερες δεν ρώταγες??...


Όπως πάντα... τα άφησα για την τελευταία νύχτα πριν φύγω για τα ξένα  ::  
Η' θα έπαιζε ο κόμβος ή θα περίμενε μέχρι το Πάσχα. 
Και οι απορίες ήταν πολλές... τι να πρωτορωτήσω NAT, VPN, Firewall  ::  

Τεσπα... πιστεύω το tutorial του Νικήτα είναι πολύ καλό για Quick start guide στο Mikrotik

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Όμορφα….ωραίο Νικήτα…
> 
> @ schatzin
> Δεν ήξερες δεν ρώταγες??...  
> 
> 
> Όπως πάντα... τα άφησα για την τελευταία νύχτα πριν φύγω για τα ξένα  
> ...


Παραπονιέσαι κιόλας… τρομάρα σου… Σε χαλάει το Guilford και οι όμορφες γυναίκες με τα $$$$$$πλούσια$$$$$$ αισθήματα… 
Δεν με ρώταγες … στο αντάλλαζα με μια βδομάδα…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## schatzin

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από schatzin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


Σε αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο...  ::  
Και υπέροχο εσωτερικό κόσμο να προσθέσω εγώ  ::  
Επίσιμη πρόσκληση λοιπόν σε όποιον θέλει να φτιάξουμε τα "ασύρματα" εδώ στο Guilford  ::  
Το σκίσαμε το topic μας βλέπω στα ΟΤ...

Πέρα από την πλάκα πάντως, το campus είναι ένας wireless παράδεισος. Είναι γεμάτο AP σε infrastracture mode. Κάνεις τη βόλτα σου και σερφάρεις με το PDA.

----------


## Ataraxos

Νικήτα πολύ καλό & χρήσιμο! Περιμένουμε και το 3ο κεφάλαιο  ::

----------


## panste

> Νικήτα πολύ καλό & χρήσιμο! Περιμένουμε και το 3ο κεφάλαιο


Οπου 3ο κεφάλαιο Mangle και QoS ?????
(Λεμε τωρα)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papagalos

Μπράβω ρε Νικίτα.

Αντε και το V3...  ::

----------


## pathfinder

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Νικήτα ΟΕΟ!!!

----------


## lambrosk

> Σε αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο...  
> Και υπέροχο εσωτερικό κόσμο να προσθέσω εγώ  
> Επίσιμη πρόσκληση λοιπόν σε όποιον θέλει να φτιάξουμε τα "ασύρματα" εδώ στο Guilford  
> Το σκίσαμε το topic μας βλέπω στα ΟΤ...
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα πάντως, το campus είναι ένας wireless παράδεισος. Είναι γεμάτο AP σε infrastracture mode. Κάνεις τη βόλτα σου και σερφάρεις με το PDA.


Περιμένουμε νέα απο κοντα, παρακαλώ σβηστε μας....  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> 2o κεφάλαιο με στοιχεία από 
> dns, dhcp, pptp, firewall, snat, dnat



Το link είναι dead
Παρακαλώ κάποιος να το αναστήσει .

.

----------


## dti

http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=8186

Έλειπε το .net (φυσικό αφού στο wireless δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε)

----------


## nikolas_350

Συγγνώμη εάν γίνομε κουραστικός αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι δεν βλέπω το link (internet or wireless) αλλά ότι δεν έχει μέσα το αρχείο ή είναι κατεστραμμένο .

Εάν το έχει κάποιος ας το επισυνάψει .

----------


## mpakle

> Συγγνώμη εάν γίνομε κουραστικός αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι δεν βλέπω το link (internet or wireless) αλλά ότι δεν έχει μέσα το αρχείο ή είναι κατεστραμμένο .
> 
> Εάν το έχει κάποιος ας το επισυνάψει .


Κανονικα ανοιγει.
Αν θες στειλε με ενα pm το email σου να στο στειλω.

----------


## vmanolis

Από το DC++ ψάχνοντας για Mikrotik βλέπω φακέλους με καταλήξεις .npk όπως στην φωτό πιο κάτω.
Αυτά πως τα χρησιμοποιείς;  ::

----------


## bedrock

είναι τα πακέτα που χρησιμοποιεί το Mikrotik...

----------


## andreas

αμα κανεις extract to zip θα βρεις μεσα αυτα τα αρχεια.
Ειναι αυτα που πρεπει να ανεβασεις στο ftp του mt και που θα διαβασει μολις κανεις το reboot ωστε να περαστει η αναβαθμιση

----------


## vmanolis

Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω την 2.8 έκδοση αν κατεβάσω αυτά τα πακέτα του 2.9 και τα φορτώσω μέσω ftp στο Mikrotik του router μου, θα έχω κάνει αναβάθμιση ;  ::

----------


## Vigor

*Nαι*

----------


## sotiris

Eαν εχεις αδεια, ναι.

----------


## vmanolis

> Eαν εχεις αδεια, ναι.


Αυτό πάλι τι το ήθελες.  ::  
Καλά είμασταν πριν.  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Eαν εχεις αδεια, ναι.
> 
> 
> Αυτό πάλι τι το ήθελες.  
> Καλά είμασταν πριν.


Αν κατεβάσεις τα πακέτα από το site της μτ και τα εγκαταστήσεις ο router θα παίζει για 24 ώρες.
Αν κατεβάσεις τα πακέτα από κάπου και τα εγκαταστήσεις θα παίζει, για να τα πάρει πρέπει να πατήσεις την εντολή loose key πρώτα.
Αν κάνεις από το iso μια νέα εγκατάσταση φρόντισε να έχεις κρατήσει τα backup για το configuration.

Έχει αναφερθεί περίπτωση που μετά την αναβάθμιση 2.8-->2.9 το μτ δεν δούλευε καλά ή και δεν έγινε και restore καθόλου.

Για όσους έχουν άδεια τα upgrade-downgrade γίνεται απλά κατεβάζοντας τα νέα - παλιά πακέτα και κάνοντας reboot (+κουμπάκι downgrade αν κάνεις downgrade)

Μην αγχώνεσαι ιδιαίτερα όμως , φτιάξε σε ένα ανταλλακτικό δισκάκι (τι δεν έχεις?) ένα 2.9 , βάλε το πάνω στο μηχανάκι και μπες με mac-winbox και ξανασέταρε το (ή κάνε restore τις ρυθμίσεις αν βαριέσαι). Δεν θα πάρει πάνω από 5 λεπτά.

----------


## ZeroPoint

Ένα ευχαριστώ και από εμένα στον Ngia για την βοήθεια του, είτε άμεσα είτε έμεσα με τα καταπληκτικά tutorials που έχει φτιάξει. 

 ::   ::

----------


## ngia

πως να σηκώσουμε pptp server για να μοιράσουμε την adsl μας

----------


## pilgrim

Εμενα δεν μου ανοιγει την ασυρματη σελιδα.....

----------


## nikou

Ότι και να πει κανεις είναι λίγο... 
Μας γλυτώνεις εμάς τους καινούργιος εδώ πέρα από πολλές ώρες διαβάσματος και συλλογής πληροφοριών...
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## commando

Μπραβο χρειαζοταν ευγε!.Γιατι με τα tutorial της ιδιας της ΜΙΚΡΟΤΙΚ αντε βγαλε ακρη .Τι αλλο εμεινε πως να κανεις κατι σαν το ipcop να παιξει στο ΜΤ η αλλιως πως να εχεις 2-3 pptp και να τα κανεις mesh!!!!Ελα ngia κανε κατι!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

παιδιά λάθος, αγνοήστε το 8 από το 172.168.χ.y (είναι κανονική interneτική διεύθυνση) δεν υπάρχει prive 172.168 αλλά 172.16

----------


## bikyugo

Πολύ ωραίος οδηγός!!!

Απλά θέλω να ρωτήσω κατι...Πως θα μπορουσα να εχω shared files με αυτον που συνδεεται σε μενα και μοιραζομαστε την adsl γραμμη?Του δίνω ip μέσα απο το ίδιο subnet με εμένα και εχουμε κανει τις ιδιες δηλωσεις(πχ workgroup) μεσω του οδηγού στα windows.
Επίσης γίνεται μεσω vpn να μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν οι υπολογιστές μας σα να βρίσκονται στο ιδιο hub ωστε να μπορούμε για παράδειγμα εκτός απο το να μοιραζόμαστε αρχεία να παίζουμε παιχνίδια μέσα απο την επιλογή lan χωρις να υπάρχει ενδιάμεσα κάποιος server???

----------


## Embraced

> Προσθετικά σε αυτά που σου είπε ο dti.
> 
> Α Επίσης στην ide περίπτωση πιθανώς να μπορέσεις να το κάνεις και με το cdrom, δηλ να boot-άρει από το installation cd, να δει τον "δίσκο" (βγάλε και όλους τους άλλους από το ide εκείνη τη στιγμή μην κάνεις καμιά μαβλακία, γιατί δεν έχει και κάνα φοβερό GUI να επιλέξεις ποιον κλπ κλπ) και να το κάνει install εκεί. 
> 
> Απλά τα πράγματα.


Ερώτηση κρίσεως (ελπίζω να μην είναι εντελώς άστοχη). Εχεις ενα παλιό PC διαθέσιμο για πειράματα και θέλεις να του βάλεις το microtik. Αρκεί να έχεις μια έκδοση (πχ 2.9.39) γραμμένη σε CD και να κάνεις boot με αυτό και εγκαθιστάς; Το έκανα και μου έλεγε ότι δεν βρίσκει σκληρό δίσκο. Δεν θέλω να το βάλω ακόμα σε κάποια Compact Flash, θέλω να πειραματιστώ με τον σκληρό δίσκο. Αν μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιος μια απάντηση θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος ...

----------


## Embraced

> Ερώτηση κρίσεως (ελπίζω να μην είναι εντελώς άστοχη). Εχεις ενα παλιό PC διαθέσιμο για πειράματα και θέλεις να του βάλεις το microtik. Αρκεί να έχεις μια έκδοση (πχ 2.9.39) γραμμένη σε CD και να κάνεις boot με αυτό και εγκαθιστάς; Το έκανα και μου έλεγε ότι δεν βρίσκει σκληρό δίσκο. Δεν θέλω να το βάλω ακόμα σε κάποια Compact Flash, θέλω να πειραματιστώ με τον σκληρό δίσκο. Αν μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιος μια απάντηση θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος ...


Τρελλο άκυρο. Διαβάζοντας το manual κατάλαβα ότι ΔΕΝ μπορείς να κάνεις εγκατάσταση σε συστήματα που δεν έχουν δίσκους IDE και έχουν μόνο SATA. Το διαπίστωσα και ιδίοις όμμασι αργότερα.

----------


## nikpanGR

Μπράβο ΟΕΟ....!!!Νικήτα μετράς.... τους ψήφους θα τους φάς..!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
....Πολύ καλό έλειπε...Είσαι αρχηγόπουλο.......ΟΕΟ.....

----------


## tripkaos

> http://www.ngia.awmn/content/Tutorials/MT/ wireless
> 
> ----
> Edited by Vigor:
> Πρόσθεσα το link για πρόσβαση του MT tutorial απ'το internet


δεν παιζει το ασυρματο

----------

